# free online ped?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just wanting to make an free online ped for Dre-Dogg .. if anyone can make me one or point me in the right direction that'd be awesome... TIA

here is a pic of him










and here is his pedigree


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bully Breed Resource - Home


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

umm... so i cant?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes you can with the link above, you make a picture ped like this.

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - 'PR' KRUGERS BUMBLE BEE


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

says here that they're closing it ..



> The pedigree database is temporarily closing
> The pedigree database is temporarily closing it was a free database that I payed for out of my pocket to host it. Most of you abuse it to sell your dogs on the internet. It really isn't helping the dogs so we no longer wish to pay for the data to be online. You can no longer add dogs to the pedigree database.
> 
> Let the other sites code it and offer it for free for you to abuse.
> ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm I never saw that I guess they are having issues.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I never saw thAt either i just keep using them my bad maybe i should offer to help!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like it will re-open.. but for now its closed until they get staff to moderate it.. looks like i'll need to wait..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - MATT'S "New Blue" you can make all the way up to a 9 generation ped


----------

